# Skyline de cidades do Norte Pioneiro, Central, Noroeste e Centro Ocidental Paranaense



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Porto Rico é um lugar de lazer do pessoal do Norte Paranaense, correto?


----------



## pedrouraí (Jun 10, 2015)

Porto Rico atrai gente de todo o Noroeste, mas depois de Arapongas muita gente nem conhece. Para o pessoal do Norte, Primeiro de Maio é a mais conhecida, mas também tem Alvorada do Sul, Porecatu, Ribeirão Claro e algumas outras.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Ótimo thread Sulista, que venham muitos! Obrigado por mostrar esses belíssimos recortes regionais do nosso estado. 👏👏👏


----------



## Sulista Paranaense (9 mo ago)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Ótimo thread Sulista, que venham muitos! Obrigado por mostrar esses belíssimos recortes regionais do nosso estado. 👏👏👏


Obrigado [email protected]! Vai vir mais threads em breve, provavelmente o próximo será do oeste. Abraço!


----------



## Sulista Paranaense (9 mo ago)

Saiu thread novo: Skylines de cidades do Oeste e Sudoeste Paranaense


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Fica tão lindo essas fotos de cidades que tem muitas árvores, tipo Umuarama, Cianorte, Maringá...


----------



## Sulista Paranaense (9 mo ago)

qnayeon said:


> Fica tão lindo essas fotos de cidades que tem muitas árvores, tipo Umuarama, Cianorte, Maringá...


Sim, cidades com muitos prédios em meio a selva (selva de árvore mesmo não de pedra kkkk) e ao meio da vegetação, as imagens ficam muito fenomenais, obrigado pela participação. Abraço!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Jamais imaginaria que Siqueira Campos é maior que Cruzeiro do Oeste. Imaginava a primeira bem menor e a segunda bem maior. Siqueira Campos aliás é uma ilha de prosperidade no meio de cidades bem estagnadas.


----------



## Sulista Paranaense (9 mo ago)

Pietrin said:


> Jamais imaginaria que Siqueira Campos é maior que Cruzeiro do Oeste. Imaginava a primeira bem menor e a segunda bem maior. Siqueira Campos aliás é uma ilha de prosperidade no meio de cidades bem estagnadas.


Gosto bastante das cidades do norte pioneiro apesar de algumas parecer ou serem estagnadas (eu não posso afirmar porque nunca fui ao norte pioneiro), tem cidades prósperas e boas ali como Siqueira Campos, Cornélio e outras. Obrigado pela participação, abraço!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Não acredito que você colocou foto até de Uraí. kkkkk

Fiquei muito surpreso com algumas fotos novas de cidades daqui da região como Ibaiti, Jacarezinho, Andirá, Cambará, Bandeirantes, Sto Antônio da Platina, Siqueira Campos.

Para completar, só faltou colocar foto da menor cidade que eu conheço e que tem prédio (ainda que o prédio esteja abandonado mas tem): Sertaneja com pouco mais de 5 mil habitantes.

Meus parabéns pelo thread !!!


----------



## Sulista Paranaense (9 mo ago)

Pioneiro said:


> Não acredito que você colocou foto até de Uraí. kkkkk
> 
> Fiquei muito surpreso com algumas fotos novas de cidades daqui da região como Ibaiti, Jacarezinho, Andirá, Cambará, Bandeirantes, Sto Antônio da Platina, Siqueira Campos.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Pioneiro, não coloquei sertaneja justamente pelo prédio abandonado, abração!


----------

